
Why did the half-plane half-helicopter not take off - pacaro
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35521040
======
a3n
I agree that they haven't "taken off," but we do still have them:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_Boeing_V-22_Osprey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_Boeing_V-22_Osprey)

Helicopters are expensive to operate and maintain. It's hard to keep something
hovering.

------
DrScump
The OP's choice of rewording the title makes it sound like the opening line of
a joke. (it lacked fuel? the tiedowns were still attached? it was still in a
hangar?)

